# Petrified



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*aaa*

aaa


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

are you "Telling" or "Asking".. :-\


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I get it, OK.

bbb

next...


----------

